# Finally found some Mr. Yoshida's!



## squirrel (Aug 12, 2010)

WooHoo! I go to Sam's regularly and have looked every single time and every single time nada, but today, after I had forgotten all about it there it was! They have recently renovated our Sam's and it seems to be bigger with lots more stuff! I'm so excited, I'm marinating two flank steaks to make fancy shmancy fajita's with all the works! Yayayayayayay!

I'm going to do a search and hopefully come up with some ideas, but if anybody has a favorite I'd love to hear about it!

I've heard Ron is the formal Yoshida's Ambassador of SMF by the way.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 12, 2010)

Let me know if you ever can't find it. Our Costco carries it year round for about $5 or $6 bucks on a big bottle.


----------



## ronp (Aug 12, 2010)

Whoo hoo. I usually just rub wit that and garlic and pepper.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 12, 2010)

I've got a brisket and two big flank steaks marinating. I didn't want to use the whole bottle so I made a marinade and then added some of this to it. I love flank steak for fajitas. I better get busy making some flour tortillas and some corn tortillas for chips and salsa!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2010)

We have an idea RonP and Mr Yoshida are actually the same person


----------



## chefrob (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> We have an* idea *RonP and Mr Yoshida are actually the same person


idea........are you kiding me?


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2010)

Could be, maybe.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 12, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> WooHoo! I go to Sam's regularly and have looked every single time and every single time nada, but today, after I had forgotten all about it there it was! They have recently renovated our Sam's and it seems to be bigger with lots more stuff! I'm so excited, I'm marinating two flank steaks to make fancy shmancy fajita's with all the works! Yayayayayayay!
> 
> I'm going to do a search and hopefully come up with some ideas, but if anybody has a favorite I'd love to hear about it!
> 
> I've heard Ron is the formal Yoshida's Ambassador of SMF by the way.


If you are ever in this spot again just post up what you need and one of us will gladly send it to you or do an exchange if that is what you want - I just sent some chipotle to a member who could not get it in his area


----------



## mrsb (Aug 12, 2010)

So lets hear about those fajitas! Or do you have another great g-view story in the works?


----------



## squirrel (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay! Mrs. B. I'm marinating the flank steaks over night and I can assure you the drama will continue! It seems Mizz Roma has found her way in to my Mexican dish as well! She's a naughty girl.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 13, 2010)

Bad, A. Roma!


----------



## racincowboy (Nov 14, 2010)

meateater said:


> Could be, maybe.




 Yes that is the real Junki Yoshida. I have been to his house a few times for parties ect. His sauces are made in Portland Oregon. I have toured the factory to many times to count as we were a sub-contractor of theirs for alot of years. We would make the double packs ect for costco. I have tried all his sauces and havent found one I havent liked. I am new to smoking but I will give a few of his a try.


----------



## meateater (Nov 14, 2010)

So do you have a inside connect? They make about a dozen flavors that I can't get.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 16, 2010)

Yea, me too. I only get the original and just picked up a bottle of the Hawaiin. I'm planning on marinating the UPS guy in it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


meateater said:


> So do you have a inside connect? They make about a dozen flavors that I can't get.


----------



## ricciardo (May 15, 2011)

I can only get this in large amounts from Costco.   Please share some recipes with Mr. Yoshida's?  I see a lot of people talking about it but no recipes.


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

Use the search tool at the top - RonP posted lots of them when he was still around.


----------



## venture (May 16, 2011)

Yep.  Big bottle of Yoshida's in memory of Ron.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flash (May 16, 2011)

How is the Garlic and Black Pepper one? My wife is not to big on sweet.


----------

